# Painting Pipe fence



## zubin6220 (Jun 15, 2007)

I've got quite a bit of pipe corral and also pipe fencing that needs repainting. I would like to get some recommendations on the 'preferred' way of accomplishing this. I would assume that spraying would be the way to go but don't know what type of sprayer to use. 
Your comments are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

Just about any smaller sprayer could handle the job, i myself do not recomend the little wagners or the small spraytechs. Yet not knowing how much you will be needing to spray is a factor as well. Being a profesional i use a graco 695 and a smaller 395. For you i would recomend either buying a cheaper graco magnum. Now if you will use it just for this project,that might not be too practicle unless you will be using it again, you can go to Home Depot and rent a good titan sprayer for about 70'ish a day. And as i said not knowing how big the job is, well they sell pipe rollers, they have flex in them to go around most pipe sizes.
Hope this helps ya some.


----------



## paperprofit (Jun 17, 2007)

Is the fence assembled? I'd use a paint mit if you want to save money on wasted paint (and the cost of a sprayer).

Just dip it in the paint and start rubbing it on. It's like finger painting for adults!  Leaves fuzz in the finish (from the lambswool mitt) but it works great. Fast, too. Or you could use a pipe roller.

Or use both. Use the pipe roller for the pipe and the mit (or a brush) around the hardware. Go to a good paint store and look at both.

If it's disassembled, spraying it is probably best if you want to save a lot of time. If it's laid out on a floor or against a wall, you'll likely have to wait until the exposed side dries before you turn it and spray the rest of it. Small price to pay!

Let us know what you do! Good luck!


----------



## zubin6220 (Jun 15, 2007)

Interesting....
I hadn't thought about using a mit but have quite a few 4" posts wrapped with barbed wire so will have to decide. Also mentioned was the Graco Airless. I had a Wagner years ago and it was always causing problems. Is the Graco easy to clean? I would have to use it with my welder/generator which would not necessarily be a problem.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

The cheaper magnums that i mentioned most have a piece that hooks right up to a hose pipe. Now if you were to be using this spray rig more than a time or two a year, and on bigger projects, i would recomend getting a more quality unit, like the graco 190, or 390. But as i mentioned renting is also an option.


----------



## johnschultz (Jul 27, 2009)

*painting pipe fence*

I have found the only way to paint pipe corral fence or decorative fence is with a paint mitt or with cheap jersy brown work gloves, put a rubber glove on your hand then the paint mitt or glove, dip it in the paint, squeeze out the excess and wrap your hand around the pipe and move! works best if you can keep a bit of paint rolling just ahead of your glove and it will fill right into the bumps. If your pipe is rough you will need plenty of gloves


----------



## JLW (Aug 16, 2009)

*painting pipe fence*

What paint do we use? Do we need to prime? Our pipe isn't rusty, but don't want it to get that way! What do you recommend?


----------



## johnschultz (Jul 27, 2009)

*painting pipe fence*

I have only used aluminum paint and it seems to work just fine, lasts a long time and rust doesn't bleed thru. If you have new pipe it will be a pud. Keep your mitt out of the dirt at the bottom, use a brush there if needed, weed eat before painting. We are painting 1/4 mile now (when the days aren't to hot) Don't forget the rubber glove liner, wear a jersey glove on your non painting hand so you can wipe your brow, wear long sleeves and long pants, old shoes and change outdoors when you are done, don't touch your door handles, this paint travels everywhere you touch until you are cleaned up/ (Gasoline rag + dry rag). One more thing, buy a stiring attachment for your battery op elect drill and keep your paint stirred up, I put about 1/3 of a gallon can into a plastic paint bucket and use it up before I put more in, trying to keep the pigment in suspension and not at the bottom of the bucket. Cheers from Kansas


----------



## JLW (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks! We've used lots of aluminum paint on lots of pipe corrals, but this one is around our yard & we'd like to have it brown or tan or similar. However, we don't know what kind of paint to buy, and haven't even found aluminum paint - do they still make it? I like your glove method of painting pipe - sounds great.


----------



## johnschultz (Jul 27, 2009)

*painting pipe fence*

yes they still make aluminum paint but what I found was "chrome" without the aluminum name, I even got the store manager out of his chair and he said they had changed the name. Probably a Obama thing! If you are going to a color you had better use a metal primer then a oil based color. Make sure your new pipe doesn't have any oils on it.


----------



## JLW (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for clearing up the "chrome" & "aluminum." I had noticed a can of chrome but didn't take time to look at it, and COULDN'T FIND anyone to roust out of their chair  Am planning to go to town either tomorrow or Wed. so will look for primer & oil based paint. Appreciate your help.


----------



## peacefrog (Dec 6, 2010)

I have never done a pipe fence by hand an I have to go look at a job for a ladie that has 4 cross members an 400 feet long to paint for her an was curious if anyone on here had a clue how easy or hard it is going to be an if you was to do the job what do you think you would charge?? She has purchased the paint she wants to use an wants to pay me to do the fence an I have no clue on what a project like this would take (time wise) Thanks


----------



## hoz49 (Nov 6, 2010)

Man, you're gonna waste a lot of paint by spraying. We used to paint pipe with a brush. (Tip: you paint at 45 degrees and wrap the paint around), as time went on a pipe roller was introduced then the mitt. Both are sloppier than using a brush. 

Building the mils is important on pipe, whether its a corral or whatever. 

My "druthers' would be brush first, mitt and brush second. Spray wouldn't even be considered. 

"You have to be an all around painter to paint pipe."


----------



## kace (Nov 8, 2010)

If you're looking for a can of Chrome or Aluminum Paint, you can drop a visit to this website http://www.metakolors.com/ They have online store at Ebay. If you want a natural look just use the aluminum paint, the chrome is reflective and is often used for cars, rims etc.. Any would still look good on!


----------

